# 1952 hetchins assembly update



## redline1968 (Nov 6, 2019)

Winter gives me time now to catch up on bikes since my car project needs warm days  to cure primers and chemicals...so I’m working on the hetchins... I got down and cleaned reassemble some of it and keeping the patina....making sure it’s gonna be safe to ride.. it still needs cleaning ..etc but I hobbled it together for a photo shoot.. wow... what a bike ....I thought the fenders would be weird but I like them ....they really set it off and  the colors are awesome.. I can just imaging what this bad boy looked like new..the photos 




















































will help identify the components originally on this bike...


----------



## iceman (Nov 7, 2019)

Fantastic bike. I have been looking for one for a long time. Every time I find one that’s within my budget it is to tall. Please post a picture when you get it finished.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks...Will do


----------



## juvela (Nov 7, 2019)

-----

Thank you for this update.

Have you been able to learn anything of the CANEX name?

Was this perhaps Britain's Cinelli agent at this time?

Slightly surprised not to see a Chater Lea clip style headset for 1952.

Perhaps they were already on the way out...

Hub tip -

hubs appear to be five-piece

one thing which often happens on a large flange five-piece rear is that the drive side flange can work loose.  when this occurs there is no danger as nothing can go anywhere.  a simple way to check for this is to lay the machine down on its left side and spin the rear wheel like a roulette wheel.  if the flange has worked loose you will be able to see the gear block wandering about lazily in an ogival manner.

-----


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the tip... I’m going to work on that area next.. it seems tight but I’ll look carefully... yes there is a light stamp on the stem of cineli Milano on it.  The bike seems to to well loved and not neglected through the years..just forgotten in a old garage...


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 9, 2019)

Started to clean...polish  ..respoke  and gone through the cassette on the rear... everything is nice just needed a good cleaning and new grease.. he must have been festidious on maintaining  the bike it’s in great condition..


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 11, 2019)

Did the rear rim up cleaned ...greased ...trued and smooth as glass... so quiet ...Iplaced the original campy shifting components on for now will need adjustments .. pics of the original shifting ....  :0:0:0


----------



## sam (Nov 11, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Did the rear rim up cleaned ...greased ...trued and smooth as glass... so quiet ...Iplaced the original campy shifting components on for now will need adjustments .. pics of the original shifting ....  :0:0:0View attachment 1094341
> View attachment 1094342
> 
> View attachment 1094343
> ...



first gen open C shifters. careful they bend easily. those are very nice


----------



## 1motime (Nov 11, 2019)

What a beautiful bike.  There was a bike store in Westwood California in the mid 1970's.  Always 3 or 4 Hetchins in the window.  Spent a lot of time staring.  They were like jewelry.  What are your plans for tires?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for your help.. what parts will bend so I can pay extra attention?   I’ll probably ride once or twice. Show it often...


sam said:


> first gen open C shifters. careful they bend easily. those are very nice




   Thank you... it really glows...ties... That’s just what I’m thinking about..  first I’m not crazy about Presta valves.  Schrader valves are a little bigger  think I’m going to slightly enlarge the rim  hole for them.   Easier to get air and tubes...as for ties, I’m in the air. I was thinking colored ones? Any suggestions?


1motime said:


> What a beautiful bike.  There was a bike store in Westwood California in the mid 1970's.  Always 3 or 4 Hetchins in the window.  Spent a lot of time staring.  They were like jewelry.  What are your plans for tires?


----------



## sam (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for your help.. what parts will bend so I can pay extra attention?   The shifter levers. If you compare them with later versions levers you will see they are thinner.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 12, 2019)

Last thing I would have thought of.  Thanks...


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 20, 2019)

Finally wrapped the bars set up the derailure.  Shifts smooth...... now it looks like I need cable sheathing and tires that is it ... I’m almost done.  Going to put it on the shelf for a bit do some other things for now


----------



## 1motime (Nov 20, 2019)

Once you get it up on tires and ride it I think you will really like it!  Great machine!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks it will be fun. It should be done spring time


----------



## juvela (Nov 21, 2019)

1motime said:


> What a beautiful bike.  There was a bike store in Westwood California in the mid 1970's.  Always 3 or 4 Hetchins in the window.  Spent a lot of time staring.  They were like jewelry.  What are your plans for tires?





-----

That would be Harding's Westwood Cyclery on Westwood Boulevard - just a few blocks south of the UCLA campus.

In addition to Hetchins the shop was an agent for Raleigh, Carlton & Peugeot.   They also had a house brand Harding badge, cycles produced for them by Holdsworthy.

Charlie Harding closed the shop about 1990-91 and moved back home to Ireland for his retirement.

Purchased me first road machine there in 1965 - a white Peugeot model U08.

The loft above the cash register was a wonderful repository for many first quality vintage framesets and fittings.


-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 25, 2019)

-----

Given the machine's date and presence of Chater Lea fittings one thing you might wish to check on is the steerer diameter.

It may be a standard Reynolds steerer of one inch diameter...or...it may be a Chater Lea steerer or 31/32" diameter.

-----


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok but I’m unfamiliar with the word steerer what is it?  Thanks.


juvela said:


> ok lol I found out what it is lol will look.  ...  :0:0
> -----
> 
> Given the machine's date and presence of Chater Lea fittings one thing you might wish to check on is the steerer diameter.
> ...


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2019)

After a word search I got it... it’s 1” in size   Must be a Reynolds standard... good to know...


----------



## juvela (Dec 2, 2019)

-----

Wee spot o' Chater Lea history in this blog post...









						Retro: Four cycling brands that are no more
					

Whatever happened to Avocet, Chater-Lea, SunTour and Zeus?




					road.cc
				





-----


----------



## 1motime (Dec 2, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> That would be Harding's Westwood Cyclery on Westwood Boulevard - just a few blocks south of the UCLA campus.
> 
> ...



Thanks for helping my memory. Harding's.  Yes.  I was sort of ignorant back then but I recognized beautiful bikes.  Rode my Ideor everywhere for miles back then.  That neighborhood has seen some major changes!  That traffic is not for bikes anymore!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice bike Mark.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks. I still have the bottle clamp and large orig rear and front canvas bag for it too..posted later..It is cycle art for sure.


frankandpam said:


> Nice bike Mark.


----------



## juvela (Dec 3, 2019)

1motime said:


> Thanks for helping my memory. Harding's.  Yes.  I was sort of ignorant back then but I recognized beautiful bikes.  Rode my Ideor everywhere for miles back then.  That neighborhood has seen some major changes!  That traffic is not for bikes anymore!




-----

Did me undergraduate at UCLA back in the mid-1960's (when dinosaurs still roamed the earth!).

Today one almost needs to be a Farsi speaker to negotiate Westwood. In the greater Los Angeles area each immigrant group seems to select one town in which to congregate; and for the Persians it is Westwood.

What model was your Ideor (one o' me fave marques)?  Have owned four road and one track from maker Torello.

-----


----------

